# New Regulations for Ohio bass fishing



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/24223/Default.aspx


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

good post.......thanks.

zaraspook


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, I didn't even know that was coming. Great post. I haven't made up my mind yet if I like the new Caesar regs or not. My boys are going to like keeping a bass now and then, and the tourney guys are probably jumping for joy right now. It will probably mean a little more pressure on the lake, though. With the marina coming also, a reg bringing more pressure isn't what we need. But....as I type this, I have decided that I like the new reg. The 15 in. limit never did improve the fishing at CC, and it has destroyed the rep of the lake, because whether they'll admit it or not, I think most guys feel defeated if they finish a day there having landed few, if any, keeper fish. In other words, although it's a little senseless, people will now simply enjoy the very same fishing experience a little more this year than they did last year. They might still release all the bass they catch, they'll just feel better about it. The 15 in. limit did seem to increase the number of bigger fish, but not by that much. Certainly not by enough to offset the displeasure most guys feel after a day there with no keepers. Maybe that had something to do with the changes. Now, pleasure boaters who go to CC because of the marina can fish a little and feel like they had a good day by landing a keeper. (Could the DNR be trying to avoid bad PR for the lake by making the fishing "easier"? ...so that there will be more positive experiences? ...so that the new marina expense is more justified? ...what? I typed it and I don't even think it makes sense. No, sorry, I really don't think our guys at the DNR think in such a self-serving manner.) The local baitshops should love the changes at CC, though. Fish on......


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think they finally figured out that the 15" limit was only allowing the lake to get filled with undersize bass. Most bass fishermen release their bass anyway but the ones who didn't were cleaning out the keeper bass.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

I posted this in the forum about 3 weeks ago. Read it in my wild ohio mag. Check out the article here...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1565519#post1565519

I personally don't care for the taste if bass.... 
FYI, if you don't have a wild Ohio mag subscription, I highly recommend it. It has great content. I think its only an extra dollar when you get your license.

Good luck to everyone, season is just around the corner


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

gabassman said:


> I think they finally figured out that the 15" limit was only allowing the lake to get filled with undersize bass. Most bass fishermen release their bass anyway but the ones who didn't were cleaning out the keeper bass.


I agree with this.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I believe the 14-20 superslot should be state wide. Maybe even 14-22".


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

BASSINaDL said:


> I believe the 14-20 superslot should be state wide. Maybe even 14-22".


Why? Many lakes couldn't handle not having fish removed.... places like Tappan would absolutely crash in a few years under that kind of slot...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

gabassman said:


> I think they finally figured out that the 15" limit was only allowing the lake to get filled with undersize bass. Most bass fishermen release their bass anyway but the ones who didn't were cleaning out the keeper bass.


my bad  theres about 20 bass in my pond now.. 9 over 5 lbs. the rest 3-4

what ever it be i wish it was still a 15 inch limit.

if you know how to read the lake, 15s arent that hard to catch..yeah you wont catch a ton of them.. but they arent bad.

and if peopel dont go there because you cant keep under 15...well that lake is packed enough lol...

however if i have a day i catch a bunch of shorts, i still feel good, i had a 30 fish day the day i broke my lower unit, not 1 keeper... lotsa 13 and 14s but no keepers...i still felt i had a great day

it may get more people to weigh in during tournaments... which is nice, because it could work out that the regulars are still fishing for big ones.. so they bring back 5 lbs in say 2 fish... and someone else can bring back 6 or 7 in 5 fish. and if you get a sack full of 13-14 inchers, on top of a 15 inch kicker, all the better!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

got the regs i knew about that


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Whenever you re-new your license, it would be wise to get the new regs (readily available at all locations selling license). Place it in your boat, tackle box or whatever. Check any waterway you regularly fish for new rules or limit changes. If you plan a trip to a waterway you normally do not fish, check that too. 
Living in the extreme SW Ohio area, I fish every year (and hold a license for), Ohio, Indiana and Kentucky. I keep the up to date regs for all 3 states available in my boat. I refer to them often because I am too old to recall all rules, regs and limits of all waterways in 3 states.
I may not like or even agree with all the limits placed on every lake, reservoir or river but, I sure want to know and follow them!


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

I also found this, notice new regs on Paint Creek, 4 fish limit, 2 under 15" and 2 over. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx


----------

